# Onboard Video Driver Help



## shouldbesleepin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey tech support forum! I need your help. I just got my computer out of storage, I have been in training for the Army for the past year, and now I am having a display driver problem. 

The Video card that I had in doesn't work for whatever reason, so when I reinstalled windows I just used the onboard video. Now I am trying to update the video driver, but everytime I try, and no matter what, I get this message:

"Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your windows directory for more details"

I looked for a progress log in my windows directory, but I have no Idea what it would be titled, or even if it would be useful to me.I tried rebooting, redownloading, and shutting everything else down before I install, what else can I do? 

here are my specs 

*P4 2.66Ghz
*1 Gig of Ram
*ECS motherboard 4M800PRO-M V1.0A
*Windows XP 

what other information do you need, please let me know?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have the motherboard cd you can install the video drivers from that (not the card but the onboard), infact you need to install all the drivers from this cd.

If not goto the ECS website and download the drivers


----------



## shouldbesleepin (Jun 19, 2006)

I do not have the motherboard disc, and the driver I am trying to download is from the Manufacturers website.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?detailid=552&DetailName=Driver&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=9

Scroll down the page too VIA/S3G P4M800PRO VGA Driver, make sure it is correct for you version of windows

Is this the driver you are trying to use? This should be the correct one for onboard video of your board


----------



## shouldbesleepin (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for the guidance, I had the wrong driver, and besides that I didn't have the chipset drivers installed. thanks!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome glad you got that fixed, great job!

Thank you for serving our country!


----------

